# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  what 2 use?

## natto das.

i wanna start a cycle.........what should i use.........intermediate?  :Yellow Confused:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## njk

you should start with 500 mgs of test ethenate per week , shoot twice a week at 1 cc=2 cc a week= 500 mgs, and 400 mgs of eq per week , shoot twice per week at 1 cc= 2 cc a week=400 mgs . and if you want to see gains as soon as possible you could take 20-25 mgs(4 to 5 piils) of d ball every day for 4 weeks to jumpstart the test activity. also include 10 mgs of nolva every day and/or .25 mgs of liquidex every day, run the whole cycle for at least 10-12 weeks. * but since this your first cycle you can get away with just taking 500 mgs of test ethenate for 8-10 weeks.

----------


## Dave321

> you should start with 500 mgs of test ethenate per week , shoot twice a week at 1 cc=2 cc a week= 500 mgs, and 400 mgs of eq per week , shoot twice per week at 1 cc= 2 cc a week=400 mgs . and if you want to see gains as soon as possible you could take 20-25 mgs(4 to 5 piils) of d ball every day for 4 weeks to jumpstart the test activity. also include 10 mgs of nolva every day and/or .25 mgs of liquidex every day, run the whole cycle for at least 10-12 weeks. * but since this your first cycle you can get away with just taking 500 mgs of test ethenate for 8-10 weeks.


you can't say this.... you don't know a thing about the guy. What are you stats, age, etc? This guy might not need **** to do with AS...

----------


## Dave321

> i wanna start a cycle.........what should i use.........intermediate?


Is this your first cycle? If so, I would consider a Test only cycle to get you started...

----------


## Big Rig

> you can't say this.... you don't know a thing about the guy. What are you stats, age, etc? This guy might not need **** to do with AS...


Yeah, I agree...post your stats. Then we can better direct you.

----------


## njk

> Yeah, I agree...post your stats. Then we can better direct you.


true, but i gave him an intermediate cycle, is their anything wrong with what i said? no , i also recommended a test only cycle.

----------


## Big Rig

> true, but i gave him an intermediate cycle, is their anything wrong with what i said? no , i also recommended a test only cycle.


My post didn't indicate that there was something wrong with your advice however, the guy didn't even give his age. He could be 10 years old for all we know. You can't really give accurate advice based on too little information. Stating he is an intermediate is too little info. That's why we ask for specific stats.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> My post didn't indicate that there was something wrong with your advice however, the guy didn't even give his age. He could be 10 years old for all we know. You can't really give accurate advice based on too little information. Stating he is an intermediate is too little info. That's why we ask for specific stats.


 
nice reply

----------


## bruce lee

> i wanna start a cycle.........what should i use.........intermediate?


what type of steroid do i use, too much to choose from.

since im a asthmatic as a child and seldom get an attack as a adult
should i use steroid for asthmatic. to pump up

----------


## mrpower

Good question, Is your DR cool?? If so I would ask him my DR isn't too happy about my use but he still does do my blood tests and keeps an eye on me. Consult with a DR on this don't take any chances!!! Deca has probably the least side effects and works well!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> what type of steroid do i use, too much to choose from.
> 
> since im a asthmatic as a child and seldom get an attack as a adult
> should i use steroid for asthmatic. to pump up


Steroids for asthmatics?
i.e. Bronchal steroids?
They're not muscle builders.

----------


## bluethunder

Nutrition and lifting.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Cutting or bulking, age, stats, diet. Asking people to reccomend a steroid is not a good idea IMO as everyone is different. Why not research the forums and see what has been effective for others then you can put a cycle forward for critique. If you are to lazy to do research before using AS then maybe you shouldn't use them.

----------


## fijiman09

> Cutting or bulking, age, stats, diet. Asking people to reccomend a steroid is not a good idea IMO as everyone is different. Why not research the forums and see what has been effective for others then you can put a cycle forward for critique. If you are to lazy to do research before using AS then maybe you shouldn't use them.


Good point. Spend some time in the education threads and search engine.

----------


## littlemantc

> i wanna start a cycle.........what should i use.........intermediate?


if you want to do an intermediate cycle...thats means your telling us that you have already cycle before and should already have a base...you should have 90% of your question already answered....you shopuld already know at this point what and how much and when to start another cycle....just my 2 cents

----------


## mactonite

Once again I apologize for the high jack. 

My question is, and I have looked around, and dabbled a bit years agao with sus250. But i am an average joe, 31, m, 5'9 200pounds. I use to be 250( fat) now i am 200, (some fat. a little muscle). I am going to the dominican rep in april. I have started to use the eca stack to loose weight. I am getting back to the gym. That is how i lost the weight last time. Weightlifintg and carsio 5 days a week for 6 months. So i basically just want to kick start my weightlifintg again, and put a bit more muscle bulk on me, while keeping slim. I was alwasy overweight, now i am average size and want to keep it that way. I was wondering whatr would be the best gear to getfor this jump start. i have dbol now(not using it) and i can get winny, deca -d or sus250. I am not interested in a full cycle or becoming a monster(not that there is anything wrong with that) just looking for a single gear to get into me. I have done reading and seen there side effects and bulk or cut. But i am just looking for an answer from a pro. I know alot of you will say, dont waste your time , if your not doing it right, and your wasting your money. I understand this. But I am going to pick one and would just like some help, thanks guys and girls.

----------

